# Hinges on Toshiba Satellite Laptop



## KeithK (Jun 18, 2008)

I purchased a Toshiba Satellite Laptop 13 months ago.....1 month out of warranty and the hinge on the right side has completely broken. I can open the lid but it pops open the base....which I can snap back down, however I feel I will not be able to do this for much longer. I called Toshiba and spoke with a case manager who told me that there was nothing they could do for me. This laptop was used exclusively by my wife once or twice a week, not dropped or mishandled or abused in any way. According to the Geek Squad guys at Best Buy where I work this appears to be a major issue with Toshiba Laptops as they have seen this problem multiple times at just my store. No telling how many more at the other stores. This should have not happened in 1 year. I have an older Toshiba, several years old and the hinges are just fine.

I told Toshiba that I work at Best Buy selling among other things computers and that I could no longer recommend their products to my customers as they will not stand behind what appears to be a manufacturing fault with their product.

Don't purchase Toshiba Laptops and they will end up being a pile of junk in a year or less.


----------



## KeithK (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Toshiba Satellite model C655D 13 months old (just out of warranty) very gently used and never dropped or abused. The right hinge has completely broken. Best Buy geek squad where I work has told me that they have seen this problem multiple times. Customer support basically told me it is out of warranty and oh so sorry, nothing we can or will do. It appears to be a manufacturing issue/problem. Perhaps another class action lawsuit like the one Toshiba settled 2 years ago for the same problem....unfortunately my model number is not one listed in the class. Cost of repair would be $200 The whole laptop cost me just $300 brand new....not worth paying to fix.

I will not be recommending and indeed will steer my customers away from Toshiba products and will inform everyone that works with me of the bad attitude from Toshiba.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

These are the sort of problems which makes PC World's 5 year Whatever Happens extended cover worthwhile which I have on both my Tosh laptops.

My first Tosh is just over 2 years old now and the lid seems as stiff to open now as it was when I first bought it and it is heavier than the newer model - ~10 months old but no problems so far, at least with the hinges but both have had their disk players renewed.


----------



## kokomojo (Oct 25, 2015)

STIFF HINGE LAPTOP. I have 2014 satellite L55. hinges got stiff. unscrewed screws holding battery, removed battery and rest of screws in back cover. used piece of cardboard size of back cover and srewed screws into cardboard in same place they were in back cover just in case some were different length. 
using fingers spread back cover open at battery connection. cover would not come all the way off, probably hidden screw or something but I could see hinges. sprayed small amount of WD40 silicon, has flip up spout says
safe for plastics, tried small amount on outside cover first and it seemed to
do no harm. This did not fix. it seemed hinges and washer packed very tightly and appeared almost corroded slightly. on end of hinge shaft or pin
was about 4-6 millimeter nut. Couldn't get standard open end wrench on it due to tight quarters so used mini needle nose pliers and turned nut on each hinge counter clockwise about 1/2 turn. had to make about 8 slight partial turns to get the 1/2 turn. you can mark the top of the nut with
sharpie so you can keep track of position. This helped a lot but still a little stiff so sprayed very small amount of WD 40 silicon on shaft and washers.
This worked. loosening the nut must have let some of the silicon penetrate
into the washers and shaft. open and closed a few times and got much smoother. Watch each hinge to see if bowing out or torquing the plastic 
and adjust nut so not much torqing but still stiff enough to hold lcd in place ie not flopping around. If I do this again I may see if I can find a mini wrench or millimeter ignition wrench and grind down the sides so it fits
in tight quarters. didn't take much to turn the nut. In searching saw class action lawsuit for same problem up to 2010 models.


----------

